# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Apakah wajib crystal bio diberi resun lp?

## Dhehanz

Mohon infonya para suhu, saya newbee pencinta koi, apakah chamber yg saya isi crystal bio harus diisi oksigen, pake resun lp contohnya,atau tidak usah?

----------


## frostbitez

ga wajib om tapi kalo dikasih aerasi proses nitrifikasi lebih baik karena bacteri menkonsumsi oksigen waktu proses

----------

